# Newly single parent struggling financially



## ailbhe

*Age:
*26

*Monthly Net income from employment or profession:*
€1950
*Monthly FIS Payment:*
€160
*Child Benefit:*
€166

*Total monthly income:*
*€2276*

*Monthly fixed outgoings*: 
ESB: €30
Phone: €50
Sky: €22
Insurance: €30
Creche: €325
Rent: €700
Loan Repayment (15k over 5 years taken out 3 months ago) €321
Credit card (balance is 300) €30

*Total fixed outgoings : €1508*

*Balance left each month €770 for food, heating(oil), petrol, tax and clothes for myself and my daughter.

*
*Type of employment:*
private sector

*Expenditure pattern:*
just breaking even

*Savings and investments:*
none
*Do you have a pension scheme?*
no.

*Do you own any investment or other property?*
No.

*Ages of children:*
6


*What specific question do you have or what issues are of concern to you?*

It seems like almost €200 per week should be enough to live off but it doesn't appear to be. I am starting a spending diary but I don't really see where else I can cut back.
I shop in Aldi, buy as little as possible etc.
But it seems every month my wages are not going as far and I don't want to end up in the red every month which is the way things are going.

Any furthur areas i can cut back on? I need my phone (don't have a landline) and while Chorus is cheaper it is not available in my area so I have the minimum Sky package. I cannot apply for a council house as my ex and i are selling our current house (bought 2 years ago) and we will be fortunate to break even if it sells. he is currently living there and paying all associated costs (mortgage, insurance, life cover etc) while I am renting privately.
Ex is not my daughters biological dad so soes not pay maintenance etc. Her biological father is not involved and never has been.

I have my medical card and FIS.


----------



## ClubMan

ailbhe said:


> ESB: €30


Is this an average monthly figure for the year or just what it is now before the winter starts?


> Phone: €50


Are you on the "best" package for your specific needs? See www.callcosts.ie for example.


> Sky: €22


Get rid of this - it's a luxury.


> Insurance: €30


What insurance? If contents then is this (€360 p.a.) the best deal on offer? I am paying significantly less than that for home and contents insurance for example.


> Creche: €325
> Rent: €700


Have you claimed the rented accommodation tax credit? And any other common tax credits open to you?


> Loan Repayment (15k over 5 years taken out 3 months ago) €321


What was this taken out for?


> Credit card (balance is 300) €30


Do you habitually have a _CC _balance outstanding? Obviously if your budget is tight then you should avoid living off high cost credit as well.


> *Do you own any investment or other property?*
> No.


You do according to your post above.


----------



## ailbhe

*Is this an average monthly figure for the year or just what it is now before the winter starts?*

It's been *the* figure for the last 3 months (which was when I moved in). in the old house the ESB was much higher. New house is smaller and we're not there as much, don't have as many gadgets etc. I would expect it to go up a bit but not much more than that.

*Are you on the "best" package for your specific needs? See **www.callcosts.ie** for example*

I'm not sure. I'll check it out.

*Sky €22 Get rid of this - it's a luxury*.
It's really the only luxury I have. i got rid of broadband at home and it's only the most basic package, one room etc. I know I could get rid of it but we stay in a lot now and I would prefer to have ot for my sanity and my daughters.

*What insurance?*
Car insurance. €280 over 9 months. Work in this sector so i know it is the best I can get. i have no contents insurance.

*Have you claimed the rented accommodation tax credit? And any other common tax credits open to you?*

I have and my one parent family tax allowance. I pay no PAYE, just PRSI.

*What was this taken out for?(loan)*
IVF. Ex has a loan for the same amount. It didn't work but the bills remain.


*Do you habitually have a CC balance outstanding? Obviously if your budget is tight then you should avoid living off high cost credit as well.*

I pay it off in full when I get paid but usually end up having to put something on it the week or so before I get paid again.
This is what i am trying to avoid.

*You do according to your post above(investment property)*

OS mortgage is €290000
Property is valued at €292000.

i wouldn't have classed it as an investment but fair enough. My name is on the mortgage and the deeds and that is just until we sell it. I have no real role in it, not paying mortgage or living in it etc.


----------



## sam h

Could you do without the car & cycle/walk/bus to work?
Ask your boss for a rise?
Look for another part-time job (especially if you could find someone to take care of your daughter for a few hours)
Take in students (you'll need to have good access to a city for this) or a lodger.
Is there anyone could mind your daughter after school...often cheaper than creche fees


----------



## ClubMan

sam h said:


> Take in students (you'll need to have good access to a city for this) or a lodger.


The original poster is already renting so I presume that this is not a runner?


----------



## Diziet

Your daughter's biological father should be paying something towards his child's expenses, whether he is involved in her life or not. 

I would agree that Sky is a luxury. We stay in a lot too, have 2 kids and no Sky and are virtually never bored . Far better to put the money towards broadband!

The childcare fees seem reasonable - I assume this is after school care.

Is the phone a mobile or landline? If a mobile, you can cut this down a lot. Track down the cheapest package and don't exceed the usage limits. Text and call less. If a landline, then you can get broadband and all your national calls for 50 a month.

Do you actually need a car? Work out how much taking the occasional taxi would cost instead. I expect the car eats up quite a bit of your budget.

Do keep a detailed spending diary and see what that tells you.


----------



## ailbhe

sam h said:


> Could you do without the car & cycle/walk/bus to work?
> Ask your boss for a rise?
> Look for another part-time job (especially if you could find someone to take care of your daughter for a few hours)
> Take in students (you'll need to have good access to a city for this) or a lodger.
> Is there anyone could mind your daughter after school...often cheaper than creche fees


 

I know everyone is going to give out and say I am making excuses but here we go lol

Live in a small town, have been walking to work as it is nearby but shops etc are furthur and pretty much no public transport so have to use the car then. I don't spend a huge amount on petrol. If I fill the tank (1.6l car) it costs about €50 and that has often done me for 6 weeks if I am not travelling home(where I am from originally and where my family are).

Asked for a payrise. Was told "do you not know there's a recession on"

Taking in students. no can do. No college nearby and I only have a small 2 bed townhouse.

I could possibly find someone cheaper to mind my daughter but the creche is beside the school so I can drop her there and she is walked to and from school and they take her for half days, days off and suring the summer. She has been there for 3 years and is very settled. Also, I don't think I would get care for her much cheaper than 75 per week from 8.45am to 9.15am and from 2pm to 5.45pm.
I considered moving her from creche when she was starting school but was quoted €12 per afternoon, had to provide food (when she gets her dinner and snacks in creche) and I extra if i wanted her dropped and collected to school (approx €2 extra per day).
Worked out marginally cheaper but when you factor in food and snacks, not really.

As for taking on extra work, overtime is non existant where I work. I am trained in bar work also and I did consider taking on weekends but babysitters charge more than I earn, I have no family nearby and ex was not willing to sacrifice his social life. He works in retail and refuses to be tied to specific evenings in which he takes her overnight so unless I take a job I can do from home I'm a bit stuck.


On the bio father note, if i knew where he was I would try to get him to pay maintenance but he moved and changed his phone numbers while I was pregnant and hasn't been heard from since.


----------



## ClubMan

ailbhe said:


> I know everyone is going to give out and say I am making excuses but here we go


People don't generally "give out" in such situations. They just respond to requests for advice/comment. Sometimes the person who asks doesn't like what s/he hears back but that doesn't necessarily mean that it's wrong or bad advice.


----------



## ClubMan

ailbhe said:


> Taking in students. no can do. No college nearby and I only have a small 2 bed townhouse.


And presumably sub-letting would probably not be allowed? You are renting aren't you?

If/when you have a spending diary covering a few weeks perhaps you could post some details? Remember that you need to be very precise with this covering all expenditure including day to day expenses, weekly/monthly household expenses, unplanned expenses etc. Also - the usual stuff applies here - can you cut down on daily expenditure by, say, bringing a packed lunch etc. instead of buying one and so on...


----------



## ailbhe

ClubMan said:


> And presumably sub-letting would probably not be allowed? You are renting aren't you?
> 
> If/when you have a spending diary covering a few weeks perhaps you could post some details? Remember that you need to be very precise with this covering all expenditure including day to day expenses, weekly/monthly household expenses, unplanned expenses etc. Also - the usual stuff applies here - can you cut down on daily expenditure by, say, bringing a packed lunch etc. instead of buying one and so on...


 

Good point about the sub letting. Landlord likes me and probably wouldn't care if I let a room so long as the rent was paid but it isn't an option anyway. Lease is up in Dec and I am going to try and find somewhere cheaper.
Rents have dropped down here and for 700pm I could now get a 3 bed semi instead of a 2 bed duplex.
I will see in Dec if they will drop the rent, if not I will move if need be. Don't necessarily want a bigger house (more expensive to run) but i will try and find a cheaper place if possible.

i will also keep that spending diary. Even a euro here and there adds up so when my budget is as restricted as it currently is I need to know where every euro goes.

Thanks all. Plan is to put about 80 pm into a "rainy day" fund for emergencies leaving approx 160 pw for everything else. I'm going to really cut back when doing the weekly shopping, make a list and stick to it. Will start bringing lunch to work and generally cut my cloth to suit my means.


----------



## Diziet

You don't seem to be making excuses at all ailbhe, and you do seem to take a clear headed sensible attitude to your finances, so no worries at all about giving out! A few euro here and there will make all the difference.

Have you factored road tax, NCT, service and tyres into your car calculations?


----------



## Scotsgirl

Hi Ailbhe

Would you think of trading your car in for one with a smaller engine?  1.6L is quite big.  If you got a 1L it would save you in petrol, tax and insurance.  Shop around every year for the best insurance deal.  I have a 1L and the insurance isn't expensive.

Scotsgirl


----------



## ClubMan

ailbhe said:


> I will see in Dec if they will drop the rent, if not I will move if need be. Don't necessarily want a bigger house (more expensive to run) but i will try and find a cheaper place if possible.


Similarl(ly sized) place for cheaper sounds like the best idea to me.


> i will also keep that spending diary.


Do you mean that you aren't already doing this? Your original post suggested that you were. You need to be very rigorous and systematic about this if you want to do it properly.


> Thanks all. Plan is to put about 80 pm into a "rainy day" fund for emergencies leaving approx 160 pw for everything else.


You need to clear your debts first before you start saving. 


> I'm going to really cut back when doing the weekly shopping, make a list and stick to it. Will start bringing lunch to work and generally cut my cloth to suit my means.


Sounds like you may not be economising to the full extent possible already. No offence but some of these things are obvious and if you are not doing them already then I suspect that you may not really be serious about dealing with your financial situation. Some people may consider this "giving out" but I consider it an objective and probably accurate assessment given what you have posted to date.


----------



## Raskolnikov

Is there any chance you would qualify for rental assistance as a low-paid, single mother?

Another thing, €50 a month seems quite high. I assume you're with Eircom? Is there any way you can get rid of the phone and stick with your mobile? 


ClubMan said:


> You need to clear your debts first before you start saving.


If she already had savings, I would agree with this advice. However, she doesn't. As it stands, if there was an emergency for money, she's at the mercy of begging to friends and family or the banks. 

I'd say try and stash €2-3k as an emergency fund. After she has that, she can concentrate on clearing her debts.


----------



## truthseeker

Is there any way of tracking down biological father and taking him to court for maintenance?


----------



## Raskolnikov

One more thing. Have you been on this site? I personally tried this challenge a few weeks back. A €50 budget for food is realistic for two people. But you also have to include non-food essentials like bogroll, washing powder, etc.


----------



## ailbhe

*Have you factored road tax, NCT, service and tyres into your car calculations*

Not as of yet. Car was Nct'd and taxed last month for the year. I will need to get it serviced in a month or two so I am putting some money aside for that already.

*Would you think of trading your car in for one with a smaller engine? 1.6L is quite big*

I would love to do that but without putting money to another car I don't see how I can. A garage wouldn't "swap"one car for another would they?


*Do you mean that you aren't already doing this? Your original post suggested that you were. You need to be very rigorous and systematic about this if you want to do it properly.Sounds like you may not be economising to the full extent possible already. No offence but some of these things are obvious and if you are not doing them already then I suspect that you may not really be serious about dealing with your financial situation. Some people may consider this "giving out" but I consider it an objective and probably accurate assessment given what you have posted to date. *

I suppose this is the first month I've felt the pinch since the split in June. I never had to economise to the extent I need to now. Ex had a fairly healthy salary and we were able to afford bills and luxuries too. 
It only affected me this month as I had a fair idea of what sort of budget I should have been sticking to, and was roughly aware of what I should be spending on the weekly shop, bills and so on. But this month I realised that i just got paid and it is pretty much gone already and I really need to sort this out. 
I guess I know now that "roughly" knowing what I'm spending isn't good enough and if I continue the way I was that this time 6 months I will have 6k on my credit card, be overdrawn etc and be really struggling. I want to put a halt to it before it starts. Which is why I am posting here.


----------



## ailbhe

Raskolnikov said:


> Is there any chance you would qualify for rental assistance as a low-paid, single mother?
> 
> Another thing, €50 a month seems quite high. I assume you're with Eircom? Is there any way you can get rid of the phone and stick with your mobile?


 

that is my mobile. it is billpay with o2 and my contract just ended so I am going to change to another plan (minimum cost) and just cut back on calls etc. I have no landline.



*Is there any way of tracking down biological father and taking him to court for maintenance? *

Tried when the child was born but no joy. He was talking of moving abroad so perhaps he did. All of our mutual friends at the time (college) didn't hear from him and i tried our employer at the time(we worked together) but they couldn't give info obviously.

When you're 19 you think that seeing someone every day and knowing their mates is enough. It's only when they leave you realise you knew nothing about their "real" life (family, where they were from etc). A sufficient answer to "where are you from?" is "Dublin"  Silly me!


----------



## Scotsgirl

You didn't mention in your original post that you have a car loan, that's why I thought of you possibly downsizing your car.  If you don't have a loan on it would you try to sell the car privately (doubt if a garage would trade 2nd hand for 2nd hand), and then buy an older car with a smaller engine?


----------



## sam h

> And presumably sub-letting would probably not be allowed? You are renting aren't you?


 
Not all landlords would object to this.  I had some tenants who were stretched and were thinking about moving....I suggested they think about getting someone else in & they did...all going fine again!  LL's don't like to lose good tenants, epecially in the current market!

OP, you seem to be starting to cover most of the bases but watch for the little things that can really add up (morning coffee, weekly mags, getting the hair done, etc).

Good luck


----------



## ClubMan

sam h said:


> Not all landlords would object to this.


I did say "presumably" and "probably".


----------



## Bronte

Can you do babysitting from home as the income is so good and you need to cut up your credit card so you are not tempted, other than that and the spending diary you seem to be doing quite well.


----------



## harriet

If you are unable to secure a pay rise is there any options to changing jobs with a better income?

Also in relation to bio father have you no information at all that could help you track him down?

I feel for you situation besides struggling financially I am sure the emotions of a break up must be hard too.  But don't be too hard on yourself.  If Sky is your one luxury then I say hold onto it or failing that would not be cheaper to hire some dvd's when you want something to watch.


----------



## PaddyW

Myabe get rid of sky, get in broadband. Plenty of movies to be found online, free.


----------



## theoneill

I would agree with Harriet and Paddy.

The father has a responsibility to his child. He must have relatives, or friends. It is very difficult to disappear entirely. He must be made contribute to his childs upbringing.

Definitely ditch Sky and get in broadband, not only can you get things like Channel4 on demand pretty much every TV show exists online somewhere. I have found I look at very little TV now days I just download the shows I’m interested in watching when it’s convenient. Besides broadband would have great educational possibilities both for your and your daughter. Plus you can get your phone via the internet which would be far cheaper than a regular land line.


----------



## truthseeker

Could you get the bio fathers details from the college and then track him down through his family? 
Its his responsibility to pay maintenance. I know it may seem a lot of hassle to track him down but it could be worth it.


----------



## deedee80

Hi Ailbhe,

I really feel for you in your situation, I hope your doing ok.

I would keep the sky if i was you, I have ntl digital and it is a luxury but it makes me happy.  I cancelled it for a while cos we are saving hard at the moment (well, supposed to be...) but then I got it back after a few months cos it is something I really enjoy, and I don't spend money on cigarettes and rarely drink.  I would imagine the sky makes your home life more enjoyable after your recent break up and it is what you are used to, its just not the same watching something on line (imo).

If you are in a position to sell your car then I would do this.  I have a 1 litre yaris and it is a great, cheap car to run.  Its reliable, 30 euro petrol lasts me a good long while and tax and insurance arent too bad.  You could pick up a 99 Yaris for very reasonable and they are surprisingly spacious on the inside.  I've had mine nearly 5 years now.

With regards your phone.  I don't have a phone line either but I am with meteor and I get free meteor to meteor texts so I mainly text and make a few calls and it costs me usually 20 a month on ready to go. I believe vodafone have a similar offer out at the moment (or at least they did a while ago) which was even more competitive.

You could also look in to babysitting at the weekend.  You could offer it in your own home as then you would be at home with your daughter.  My friend is a nanny and she said there are a lot of people that work weekends looking for a sitter and the going rate is not bad.  Could be something to look into.

Another bit of advice I would offer is when the shops are doing their discount weekends (Dunnes had a 25% off weekend a few weeks ago) then I would go and bulk buy the things that you will always need (toilet roll, washing powder etc) There are good savings to be made.

Best of luck,

Deedee


----------



## ramble

Have a look at what you are spending on food, It is possible to eat very very cheaply.  Look in your library for vegetarian cook books and books aimed at students.  Vegtables and beans are much cheaper than meat, if you have any ethnic food shops in your area they are a great source of things like rice, noodle, spices for a fraction of even what you will pay in lidl.  Avoid anything packaged, the margin for the supermarket is huge, eat porrige not cereal, does your mother have a recipie for brown soda bread? bake it in bulk at the weekend and freeze. Having spent several years virtually penniless with 2 children i am a real skinflint on food despite now having a good income.  Now have 3 children (and husband) never spend more than 100 a week on food, we all take packed lunches and have homecooked meal every night, nobody is starving and all healthy.  Set a challenge for yourself and get your child involved so s/he sees it as an adventure and not being deprived of treats.


----------



## ClubMan

deedee80 said:


> I would keep the sky if i was you, I have ntl digital and it is a luxury but it makes me happy.  I cancelled it for a while cos we are saving hard at the moment (well, supposed to be...) but then I got it back after a few months cos it is something I really enjoy, and I don't spend money on cigarettes and rarely drink.  I would imagine the sky makes your home life more enjoyable after your recent break up and it is what you are used to, its just not the same watching something on line (imo).


For a once off payment of €100 or less you can get a _DIY _install _Free To Air _satellite setup. Installed it might cost another €100 or less. You will get most of the regular non subscription/pay per view channels (and more) and you can get the _Irish _terrestrial channels with an external, attic mounted or set top antenna. You won't get _Channel 6 _this way so that's yet another bonus.  That's _FTA _satellite for a *once off *payment less than a year's subscription to the original poster's cable (?) package.


----------



## cole

ClubMan said:


> You won't get _Channel 6 _this way so that's yet another bonus.


 
And miss Family Guy and American Dad on Tuesday night? Never.


----------



## SarahMc

You'll get CBBC and Cbeebies as well, 2 very good children's channels with no adverts.

Is there a community creche?  If there is, you will get substantially cheaper childcare.

When you are moving, you could look to houseshare with another working single parent.  I know a few people who have done this and it can work out great.


----------



## ClubMan

SarahMc said:


> Is there a community creche?  If there is, you will get substantially cheaper childcare.


Do you think so in this case?


ailbhe said:


> I don't think I would get care for her much cheaper than 75 per week from 8.45am to 9.15am and from 2pm to 5.45pm.


----------



## SarahMc

Yes, FIS recipients are in Band B, so 30-40e for after school care.  Having said that community after school care is rare outside the cities, and if private is only option 75 is a good deal.

Agree with:
Weekend childminding - quite a market for this, contact your county childcare committee and do paediatric first aid and QAP course, and get garda vetting.

Downgrade car to 1L, I have always bought and sold my car privately.

Ditch Sky and for your luxuries, get in touch with local beauty college to see when their open weeks are (facial for a fiver).

Bringing your own lunch is a no brainer, particularly since you are making sandwiches for your child in the morning anyway.

I also agree with trying your hardest to track down dad now, leaving maintenance aside, child will start to ask questions around the 7-9 age anyway.


----------



## deedee80

> ClubMan*Re: Newly single parent struggling financially*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deedee80* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=716992#post716992
> _I would keep the sky if i was you, I have ntl digital and it is a luxury but it makes me happy. I cancelled it for a while cos we are saving hard at the moment (well, supposed to be...) but then I got it back after a few months cos it is something I really enjoy, and I don't spend money on cigarettes and rarely drink. I would imagine the sky makes your home life more enjoyable after your recent break up and it is what you are used to, its just not the same watching something on line (imo)._
> 
> For a once off payment of €100 or less you can get a _DIY _install _Free To Air _satellite setup. Installed it might cost another €100 or less. You will get most of the regular non subscription/pay per view channels (and more) and you can get the _Irish _terrestrial channels with an external, attic mounted or set top antenna. You won't get _Channel 6 _this way so that's yet another bonus.  That's _FTA _satellite for a *once off *payment less than a year's subscription to the original poster's cable (?) package.


 
Where would one purchase this Clubman?


----------



## ClubMan

deedee80 said:


> Where would one purchase this Clubman?


Lots of places - _Peats, Maplin, Lidl/Aldi _from time to time, some _B&Q _stores were selling a _FTA _package for about €70 recently, www.satellite.ie, www.freesat.ie, lots of other places. Check out the boards.ie Satellite TV forum for some useful info and advice including a useful list of recommended online and bricks & mortar stores who can provide the necessary.


----------



## krissovo

deedee80 said:


> Where would one purchase this Clubman?



I bought a Lidl one for around €50, Aldi do them as well from time to time.  You can just plug the receiver into the existing cable 

Works fine and I have the following channels saved as favourites, 

BBC 1
BBC 2
BBC 3
BBC 4
ITV 1 to 4 and the +1's
Channel 4
E4
More 4
Film 4 - Decent enough movies


There is also a couple of other movie channels but they are quite poor.


----------



## deedee80

gosh that seems too good to be true!  They're not the ones where you have to keep updating codes are they?


----------



## ClubMan

krissovo said:


> I bought a Lidl one for around €50


Are you sure? The last few _Lidl _offers were €80.


----------



## ClubMan

deedee80 said:


> gosh that seems too good to be true!


No - it is true. See here for some background info and here for a full list of  FTA channels on Astra 28.2E/Eurobird 28.5E. 


> They're not the ones where you have to keep updating codes are they?


No. _FTA _= Free To Air. No subscriptions, no codes (other than tuning in the receiver), no encryption/scrambling, no viewing cards etc.


----------



## gillarosa

Hi Ailbhe,

You are really feeling it now because there has been an immediate change in your circumstances, its just really harder at the beggining when you first take a long hard look at the finances. Realistically there is very little to trim back on your standing outgoings, other than the mobile, can you change the sim to a pay as you go? possibly not but mine costs only €20 pm now as there are free vodafone-vodafone calls and most of my mobile calls are to that network as it turns out. 

Of the €177 you have left over after, you will find that you'll get €50 approx of groceries / toilitries in Aldi / Lidl per week which will do you if you can manage to buy for the week and stay away from other trips for milk / bread etc. It really leaves a pittance but its manageable. Try and look for free outings for you and your little girl during your free time in parks, museums etc. Libraries are great for dvd's, games and of course books! but given you live in a small town I don't know what the local facilities are.  You'll find that once you get into the swing of looking after the finances it gets a little easier and maybe you can begin to save the Children's allowance in a PO savings a/c then for holidays and Christmas spending....or even a free to air box lol

Listen, you are young and you have obviously been through a lot already with good grace, believe you can do it and you will.

All the Best,
M


----------



## krissovo

ClubMan said:


> Are you sure? The last few _Lidl _offers were €80.



Yes, I got the camping version as I already had the sky dish and it was €49.


----------



## ClubMan

krissovo said:


> Yes, I got the camping version as I already had the sky dish and it was €49.


Ah - I see. How did that work out for you? What size is the dish (50cm or smaller?), where are you located and how reliable is your reception especially in heavy rain? I presume you're pointing at _Astra 28.2E/Eurobird 28.5E_? Just curious so I hope you don't mind the questions.


----------



## ailbhe

Hi all. 
Thanks for all the replies!
So many good suggestions. I am going to look into doing some babysitting at the weekends. Nights moreso as I get little enough time with the little one as it is without eating into the 2 days we do have together. If that doesn't work I will look at minding during the day.

My car is 8 years old and just taxed for the year, NCTd etc so although i would prefer a smaller engine size, it's a good car with low mileage and a lot of money poured into it this year already so I'm reluctant to change it this year.

Have started the spending diary and it is already helping as it was tipping into the shop for lunch and getting lunch, drinks, chewing gum, newspaper etc that was part of the problem. You don't even realise it but it is all totting up.

Heating oil went yesterday (sigh) so that isn't going to help matters this month.

It's all fun and games really 

But I'll do my best to readjust and I'll also keep my eye out for that wealthy husband/winning lotto ticket/easy job requiring no qualifications with a 7 figure salary  
My luck has to change sometime!


----------



## PaddyW

Best of luck Ailbhe, I hope all your wishes come true!


----------



## Scotsgirl

I am a single parent and for a few years when things were tough, I rented out my spare room, babysat in the evenings after work, and cleaned houses on Saturday mornings. This was on top of my full time job. 

I know from talking to my friends that good cleaners are very hard to find.   Ailbhe, perhaps another area to look at - a few hours in someone's house on a Saturday perhaps.  You could bring your daughter with you.  I used to bring my son and he watched tv.  Not ideal I know but needs must.

It was very hard and extremely exhausting at times,  but I look back now and know that it was all worth it. I have a nice house and my son is happy and doing well in college.  

When money is a bit less tight for you, would you think of hiring a private detective to search for your daughter's father?  Besides the money issue, itt also might be important to your daugher in the future that you tried to find him.

I'll be thinking of you. Best of luck Ailbhe!


----------



## krissovo

ClubMan said:


> Ah - I see. How did that work out for you? What size is the dish (50cm or smaller?), where are you located and how reliable is your reception especially in heavy rain? I presume you're pointing at _Astra 28.2E/Eurobird 28.5E_? Just curious so I hope you don't mind the questions.



The dish is small but works ok its an oval shape and plastic so I think its smaller than 50 cm.   I have only used the dish a few times,  once at home to test it and a couple of times camping once in France.  Rain did lower the signal alright but the channels I wanted were fine.  I still have the sky dish at home so I use that for the better reception.


----------



## krissovo

Right now, back on track.

Another possibility to earn a few pennies, how about some call centre work from home?  Its a relatively new concept in Ireland where you can set your hours to suit you and log in for say a few hours a night but its a few quid in the bank.  The company could pay an allowance for broadband as all calls would use that medium so that would be another way to save your wallet.

Basically you log on using a internet page and hook up a headset.


----------



## z106

krissovo said:


> Right now, back on track.
> 
> Another possibility to earn a few pennies, how about some call centre work from home? Its a relatively new concept in Ireland where you can set your hours to suit you and log in for say a few hours a night but its a few quid in the bank. The company could pay an allowance for broadband as all calls would use that medium so that would be another way to save your wallet.
> 
> Basically you log on using a internet page and hook up a headset.


 
What companies do this?


----------



## ClubMan

Is that one of those earn money from home scams?


----------



## Tee

Hi,
Here are just some ideas, perhaps worth investigating...

On Magicmum.com and Rollercoaster.ie there are ladies who do this 'mystery shopping' thing. If you search under the words mystery shopper you'll probably find the threads. You are asked to go into a particular shop (during say a particular week) and buy something, or complain or ask a question. You then fill out a form in excel and email it back to the company. You need excel and I presume email, but if you don't have these at home perhaps you could do from work in your lunch hour?

The other one is you go into a bar or restaurant and buy 2 meals/2 drinks. Again you fill out the form afterwards. The expense is refunded and you get back an amount for doing this. Of course you need to factor in petrol etc - no point driving miles to do this, but worth investigating?   This may not necessarily be at night, could be a free lunch for your daughter and you on a Saturday or Sunday?

Another one is the ladies receive post and they have to post it on. Bit odd but I think it's to check the efficiency of the postal system? You get paid per piece of post and you can just fit it into your daily routine (i.e. walk past a post box). Again, look on Magicmum and Rollercoaster, it's been discussed on these websites in length. The mums there seem to think it's easy pocket money?

Also proof reading. I know very little about this, but have heard of people proof reading for payment? If you research it on the web, you may find something?

Get a list of all the marketing companies around (in a wide area, they aren't necessarily near physically to the companies they work for) and contact them (from work, in your lunch hour perhaps, save the phone cost). They may want market research people do to surveys etc. My MIL used to go into big supermarkets and check prices. She did this to fit into her own shopping schedule so it wasn't so inconvenient.

Cleaning... If for example you did 2 hours each Saturday perhaps your little girl could even 'help'? As a child we often went to work with one or other of our parents to help them in their jobs. That seems strange these days but I remember enjoying it, it was just part of life.

Ironing (oh I'd hate this one), could you take in Ironing? It's good in that you can do it in your own home and wouldn't need anyone to mind your daughter?

Finally, if you have anything to sell, such as household stuff, toys, clothes, furniture etc, then both magicmum and rollercoaster have forums for this and while it's one off money not regular income, it may be worth decluttering. Remember to get payment before posting/deliverying and again, make sure you're not offering to drive 1 hour to deliver something for 10 Euros. Mostly people seem to collect the items or they get posted and they buyer pays for the postage. Of course Ebay is good for this too.

Have you taken everything you want from the house you had with your Ex? Is there anything you perhaps don't want to own, but may be able to sell? 

Good luck, I hope things improve.


----------



## fred123456

Hi ailbhe,

this is my first real post and when i say your post i thought i might be able to help. You can save 21 euros every month by switching off sky. If you have sky over 1 year you own the dish and receiver.
Sky will turn off your package, however you will still have your FTA channels (you dont need to waste money on lidl system your disk is aligned and ready to go). 

The channels consist of 

MAIN UK TV 
Sky Channel Description 
101 BBC ONE All regions BBC's entertainment channel 
102 BBC TWO All Nations BBC's second channel, NI, Scot, Welsh, England versions. 
115 BBC THREE Entertainment channel for young people (after 7pm, shares with CBBC) 
116 BBC FOUR Dedicated arts and drama channel (after 7pm, shares with CBeebies) 
103 ITV/UTV All Regions ITV's flagship entertainment channel 
118 ITV2 Entertainment from ITV 
119 ITV3 Entertainment from ITV 
120 ITV4 Entertainment after 6pm. May share dayatime with CITV from Feb 06 
Channel 4
Film 4
E4
E4 + 1
More 4
More 4 + 1
131 Men & Motors ITV's fifth channel 
135 S4C~Digidol Welsh, English subtitles, Rugby 
211 ITV2 +1 Timeshift of ITV2 
212 ITV3 +1 Timeshift of ITV3 
CHILDREN'S 
Sky Station Description 
616 CBBC Children's entertainment before 7pm (shares with BBC3) 
617 CBeebies Pre-school programming before 7pm (shares with BBC4) 
619 POP Pre-school entertainment (various times) 
620 Tiny Pop Same as above 
624 CITV Children's ITV 
ENTERTAINMENT 
Sky Channel Description 
137 Life TV 'Safe' entertainment 
138 Life TV +2 'As above but 2 hours later 
139 Life Showcase More music 
146 Sumo TV Misc chat/religion/shopping 
148 B.E.N Entertainment for the African community 
150 Zone Reality Entertainment channel 
151 Zone Reality +1 Same as above but one hour later 
152 Zone Reality X Entertainment 
163 Hollywood TV 
165 Bonanza 
173 Open Access 2 ? 
181 Information TV 
183 Passion TV 
193 Rapture TV Dance Music, misc. 
195 Propeller 
199 My Channel 
203 Channel M 
205 TTV2 
215 Legal TV 
217 Fame TV 
219 Solent TV 

Entertainment list last updated 20 Jan 07 

LIFESTYLE & CULTURE 
Sky Channel Desc 
261 Travel Channel Travel 
262 Travel Ch +1 Timeshift of above 
271 Performance Arts 
279 Real Estate TV Property 
281 Wine TV 
285 Baby Channel 
287 Overseas Property 
289 Wedding TV 

MOVIES 
Sky Station Description 
315 Film4 Channel4's movie channel 
316 Film4 +1 Timeshift of Film4 
321 Zone Horror Horror films 
322 Zone Thriller Thriller films 
323 True Movies Films based on true events 
324 True Movies 2 as above 
325 Movies4Men 
327 Movies4Men 2 

NEWS 
Sky Station Description 
501 Sky News Sky's award winning news channel 
502 Bloomberg Financial News 
503 BBC News 24 24 hour news from the BBC 
504 BBC Parliament Latest from Westminster 
506 CNN Leading international news network 
507 S4C2 Welsh parliament channel 
509 Euronews News Non stop news from around Europe 
511 CCTV-9 News direct from China 
514 Al Jazeera English 
515 France24 English version of French news channel 
516 Russia Today 

DOCUMENTARIES 
Sky Channel Description 
539 Community Channel 
547 Business Channel 

MUSIC 
Sky Station Description 
355 Chart Show TV Music charts of all genres 24/7 
356 The Vault Classic songs from Chart Show TV 
357 B4 New tracks before they're released from Chart Show TV 
359 Classics FM TV Classic music channel from Classic FM 
360 Channel U Interactive urban music jukebox 
361 Fizz Interactive urban music jukebox 
362 Bliss! Pop music 
364 Scuzz Rock music 
366 Flaunt Pop music 
368 Rockworld TV Rock music 
370 rmusic tv Gospel 
372 Justfabulous 
374 Bubble Hits Pop 

781 B4U Music Asian / Indian Pop video 

if you run into problems here's a handy post showing you how to configure the system, however you should have these channels already and not need this post ( i then set all the channels to my favourites, it hold about 30 favourites then to navigate i use the blue button).

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055038749
Now their are some channels which you will lose, some kids programs, but my kids like tiny pop etc.
Also note to receive RTE you will need an analog aerial, if you live in dublin an indoor aerial might suffice, but if you live down the country like where i am from Laois you need an aerial in the attic - costs about 40 euros and a long piece of cable, but you should try the dogs ears first(buy cheap ones).
Hope this helps and saves you a couple of euro, if you need any help just IM me.
Fergal.


----------



## Complainer

ClubMan said:


> Lots of places - _Peats, Maplin, Lidl/Aldi _from time to time, some _B&Q _stores were selling a _FTA _package for about €70 recently, www.satellite.ie, www.freesat.ie, lots of other places. Check out the boards.ie Satellite TV forum for some useful info and advice including a useful list of recommended online and bricks & mortar stores who can provide the necessary.


See [broken link removed] for the reciever - You'd need to get a dish as well (afaik).


----------



## D8Lady

Hi Ailbhe, 
You mention that your spending diary shows that newspapers are one little area that adds up. Here's some suggestions for some papers on line. Might save the odd €1.80 or so

Newspapers:
Irish Times
Independent
Herald


Magazines examples:

Empire (Films)

Childcare/Parenting forum:
Rollercoaster

A little bit of inspiration for bringing sanity to life and finances.
Simple dollar


----------



## Midsummer

Ailbhe - have you or your ex been claiming back medical expenses every year on the med 1 ?  If not you would be entitled to a good tax refund on your IVF (and all other medical) expenses.  It's just a matter of completing the med 1 form (you don't have to send receipts but make sure you have them in case they're checked in the future) and sending it into revenue.  You can get the form on revenue.ie.


----------



## krissovo

qwertyuiop said:


> What companies do this?



Its not a scam, the company I am working for are doing this now.  Its a way for for the call centre to save on costs.  Call volumes are always busier in the mornings so we can save full time heads by having a flexible workforce.


----------



## krissovo

ClubMan said:


> Is that one of those earn money from home scams?



No, its not a scam.  I work for a leading global brand name with over 500,000 employees globally and 4500 in Ireland.  As previously stated its a means of saving us money by having a flexible workforce who do not use expensive office space.


----------



## ClubMan

krissovo said:


> No, its not a scam.  I work for a leading global brand name with over 500,000 employees globally and 4500 in Ireland.


_Tupperware_?


----------



## fred123456

as per my post earlier, you dont need to buy a dish or receiver from lidl, she already has a sky dish and receiver which you own after one year.  cancel your subscription and the channels are their that's FTA.


----------



## AlastairSC

dreaded said:


> Tempus Fugit (time costs money)




...thought this meant "Time flies"......


----------



## mell61

Quote:
Originally Posted by *dreaded* 
_Tempus Fugit (time costs money)_


...thought this meant "Time flies"...... 



Its probably a fuel surcharge!


----------

